# HP 2015 Laserjet printer.



## dfreitag (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi. I was curious where i could find information on how the HP 2015 Laserjet handles print jobs in its memory. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bogdraggon (Jul 26, 2007)

The service manual!

try ebay some times you can get disks with service manuals for sale.
Or try searching HP web site or google.


----------

